# Edward Elton



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2007)

Edward Elton, English Puritan (c.1569 - 1624) was the author of:

_Gods holy mind touching matters morall which himselfe vttered in tenne words, or tenne commandements. Also Christs holy mind touching prayer, deliuered in that most holy prayer, which himselfe taught vnto his disciples: discouered by the light of his owne holy writ, and deliuered by questions and answeres. By the late reuerend and faithfull preacher of Gods word, Mr. Edward Elton, Bachelour in Diuinitie, and pastor of Saint Mary Magdalens Barmondsey, neere London._; 

_The complaint of a sanctified sinner answered: or An explanation of the seuenth chapter of the Epistle of Saint Paul to the Romans deliuered in diuers sermons. Preached by Edward Elton, Bachelour in Diuinitie, and preacher of Gods Word at Saint Mary Magdalens Barmondsey neere London. An now by him published, intending the common good and profit of Gods Church._; _An exposition of the Epistle of St Paule to the Colossians deliuered in sundry sermons, preached by Edvvard Elton minister of Gods word at St Mary Magdalens Bermondsey neare London. And now by him published intending the further good of his charge, and the profit of as many as shall please to reade it._; 

_A plaine and easie exposition vpon the Lords prayer in questions and answers_ (I recently acquired a copy of this); 

_Three excellent and pious treatises in sundry sermons upon the whole seventh, eight, and ninth chapters of the Epistle to the Romans_; 

_The great mystery of godlinesse opened being an exposition upon the whole ninth chapter of the epistle of Saint Paul to the Romans_; 

and _A forme of catechising set downe by questions and answers. Wherein the principall grounds of Christian religion are deliuered. By Edward Elton, preacher of the word of God in the parish of St. Mary Magdalens in Barmondsey neere London. 1. principle. Concerning God. 2. principle. Concerning man, his creation, fall, and state of corruption. 3. principle. Concernig mans deliuerance by Christ. 4. principle. Concerning the meanes of being partakers of Christ and his benefits. 5. principle. Concerning the meanes of obtaining faith, and the good things that follow faith. 6. principle. Concerning the state of man in death, after death, particular iudgment, and the last and generall iudgement._; among other works.


----------

